# NVBK - Eriem video



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

This is one of the best put together working video I think.
It is also a look at one of the best dogs and trainers in the NVBK Ring.
Its a good watch. 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6582065939068212952


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Who is that dog out of ???


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/487269.html


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I love the NVBK pedigrees. Never heard of any of them, and it happens just about every time I see one. LOL

This is a hotter dog than I am used to seeing. Nice Nice Nice.

I need to just move over there. Texas blows big fat chunks.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Love this video! This is the video I send to my training mentor when she gets all on her high horse about GSDs being better than Mals. Puts a lid on that noise right away!


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

He produces very nice as well. I have a female that we imported about 1.5 years ago from him, and she is a little rocket!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

That was fun to watch Thanks


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> Love this video! This is the video I send to my training mentor when she gets all on her high horse about GSDs being better than Mals. Puts a lid on that noise right away!


Maybe you both should learn about apples and oranges :wink:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Ha ha...it's just an on-going joke between the 2 of us.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Ummmm...that was great! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome Video!!! I want a Mal!!!!


----------

